# to sightsee / to visit someone



## fima13

Hi!

I would like how to translate these two verbs (to sightsee and to visit someone) into Chinese. Could you help me? 

Thank you very much in advance.

Regards.


----------



## CrazyIvan

fima13 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I would like how to translate these two verbs (to sightsee and to visit someone) into Chinese. Could you help me?


 
sightsee can be 觀光(guan guang), 參觀(tsan guang), 參訪(tsan fang)

visit:拜訪(bai fang), or simply 看(kan), like look.

Hope I do help you here.


----------



## tjworld

Yes, Sightsee in Chinese is :"观光（guan guang)" ,
to visit someone in Chinese is : 拜访（bai fang) Or 访问（fang wen) Or 看望（kan wang).
Above for your reference, Maybe is helpful to you!


----------



## CrazyIvan

tjworld said:
			
		

> Yes, Sightsee in Chinese is :"观光（guan guang)" ,
> to visit someone in Chinese is : 拜访（bai fang) Or 访问（fang wen) Or 看望（kan wang).


 
This is interesting since 看望 (kan wang) is actually a new term for me. 

Is that term used while you visit someone in hospital or senior friend or relatives?

Mmm...just new for me....


----------



## tjworld

CrazyIvan said:
			
		

> This is interesting since 看望 (kan wang) is actually a new term for me.
> 
> Is that term used while you visit someone in hospital or senior friend or relatives?
> 
> Mmm...just new for me....


 
"kan wang " especially use in the situation when someone in hospital and you visit to him/her.


----------



## comsci

In that case I'd use "探望"(tan wang) instead of the one suggested by tjworld.


----------



## zena168

Sightseeing--觀光(guan guang)
To visit someone--拜訪(bai fang)
I'd go with these two terms to be safe.


----------



## comsci

I agree wholeheartedly with zena168..


----------



## hohodicestu

Hi,

to visit =  动 访问


----------



## comsci

Why "动"? It does not make much sense to me, if at all.


----------



## vince

Which of the above work in Cantonese?

Does Cantonese have its own phrases for sightseeing and visiting?


----------



## MingRaymond

vince said:


> Which of the above work in Cantonese?
> 
> Does Cantonese have its own phrases for sightseeing and visiting?


 
看望 is not used in Cantonese. Others are okay. But I have never heard of 動訪問 too. 

Also, it is more common to say 我去探朋友 in Cantonese. 探望 is rarely used.

Ming


----------



## charlie2

fima13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like how to translate these two verbs (to sightsee and to visit someone) into Chinese. Could you help me?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,
I'll try to give you some examples :
(1) 我這次到北京﹐主要打算*看看**一些老朋友﹐*觀光*還是其次。(= I am going to Beijing this time mainly to see some old friends. Sightseeing is not my primary concern.)
*You can replace it by 探望 or 探訪 , but I think this will get more and more formal as we go from 看看 to 探望 and 探訪.
(2) 這所博物館經過重修後﹐終於再開放讓公眾*參觀*。(=After renovation, this museum is now open to the public (to visit it).)
Here, I don't think you can say *觀光.*
In short, 觀光 is the sightseeing activity generally.
(3) 可以*參觀*你的新居嗎﹖(=Could I see your new apartment? a polite form)
Here you say 參觀, although your apartment is not actually a tourist attraction.
I hope I have not overwhelmed you.


----------



## fima13

Thank you very much!!!!

Your answers have been very useful, since in Spanish we use the same verb for "to sightsee" and for "to visit".

Thank you again!


----------

